# Cat pulled out completely her nails



## Kmila (Apr 3, 2006)

I had my cat for 2 years now, since we adopted her she's been fine, very sociable and everything fine, a couple of days ago I found blood and fur on the computer table, I checked and it seemed that she accidentally had pulled back one of her nails. Later on I couldn't see her claws when she was stretching, I checked her back paws and she has no nails in her two middle fingers of each of her back paws, only raw flesh, so I guess that if it was 4 nails, 2 in each paw, she pulled them out herself. I am very frustrated with this, I don't understand why she would do that to herself, obviously it was painful and now she's very sore; she usually chews her nails in the past, and I know that's O.K., but has someone else seen their cats pulling their nails out before? She's not bleeding anymore, but still it's very sore and gooie, I guess I will take her to the vet just in case of an infection.
Any suggestion of why?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> *a couple of days ago I found blood and fur on the computer table,
> 
> I checked and it seemed that she accidentally had pulled back one of her nails.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should take her in right away, 

an infection could already be setting in,

or it could be worse then you think, cats hide weakness well.

You should also post this in the Health section, maybe some one there could be of more help then I,

You could also do a search for "cat nails" and so forth,

good luck, Kmila, I hope you can get her some relief.

How old is she?

Does she go outside?


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I think a vet visit is in order to get some antibiotics. Walking around in a litterbox could be an infection waiting to happen.
It's possible she didn't do this herself. I've heard of cats (and dogs) getting nails caught on things and being ripped out. I actually had it happen to a dog growing up.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Ouch!!
I agree with CD that you should bring her in to the vet. 
I've never heard of a cat pulling out their nails, I would guess it's more likely she ad an accident. If it's the two middle claws on her back feet, they stick out the most, and may have gotten caught in something when she was jumping. Also, it's possible she has some sort of nail fungus that has weakened them.
Good luck and let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Eeek! That's new to me, and it must just be sooooo unbelievably painful. Yeah, I'd also worry about an infection while healing at this point. I'm guessing that the nails got snagged and ripped while she was running/playing, so she had to clean it up and remove the hang nails and remainder. Total guess, though.

As this is also posted in Health, I'll close this one. Anyone with additional input see this thread.


----------

